# Inox



## eidffy33 (Feb 1, 2006)

I saw in another post someting about a 92 Inox? do they still make these? I'm beretta illerate, the only ones I know about are the types they have in the local gunshop, Never had any interest in them untill recently. TIA


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, they are still made - they are now just 2-tone - Inox silver colored with the mag release, safety, trigger and a few other parts being black. I personally like the 2 tone look.


----------



## weed (Feb 3, 2006)

I purchased a Beretta 92 FS Brigadier, Inox, and wondered what that term meant. I later read somewhere that "Inox" was just the term that Beretta used to designate their stainless steel models.

More recently I discovered that INOX is the:
European Market Development Association for Stainless Steel. :idea: 

--Weed


----------



## Beretta92 (Jan 28, 2006)

On the two tone models the plastic or plastic coated parts are black
Glad I got one when they were all metal!!
B92


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I kinda like the two tone color, but can understand why people want only the metal parts.

Anyway, the Inox guns are being discontinued this year. Get 'em while ya can...


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

Think my tax return is going towards another INOX.

Also been pondering, get a 90 Two and hard chrome some parts. Now that would look killer 8)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, no word on when the 90 Two will be out - so, don't know how long U will have to wait.


----------



## cryhavoc (Feb 1, 2006)

Glad I got mine when I could. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## eidffy33 (Feb 1, 2006)

Just saw on the net that Baretta is gonna discontinue the Inox line? is this true? I know you cant trust everyting u read on the net but I hope it aint true, I've seen some really nice Inox pistols on the auction sites recently.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I have no inside knowledge into the company itself, but I have read the same thing on more than 1 forum - and someone who attended the shot show reported the same as well. So, for now, I believe it.


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm hearing conflicting things now. I forgot what site it was, but someone said that they spoke to Beretta Customer Service on the phone and said the rumour was unfounded and untrue.

For us INOX lovers, I hope that is the case.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

Brandon_Lutz said:


> I'm hearing conflicting things now. I forgot what site it was, but someone said that they spoke to Beretta Customer Service on the phone and said the rumour was unfounded and untrue.
> 
> For us INOX lovers, I hope that is the case.


I think I'm going to call Beretta tomorrow and find out for myself. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

js said:


> Brandon_Lutz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hearing conflicting things now. I forgot what site it was, but someone said that they spoke to Beretta Customer Service on the phone and said the rumour was unfounded and untrue.
> ...


Sweet. Let us know what you find out


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

Brandon_Lutz said:


> Sweet. Let us know what you find out


Well, I called and was put on hold for about 10 min. I had to get back to work, will try again tomorrow. I also just e-mailed them and ask. So we'll see. I'm still in the market for a 96 Brig Inox. I personally need to know if I should start aggressiving searching for one in case they discontinue them.


----------

